# Army to make basic tougher?



## Devildoc (Mar 30, 2018)

Talk about adding time, better PT and training.....

Army mulls tougher basic training for out-of-shape, undisciplined recruits


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Mar 30, 2018)

Maybe they will change the PT test when my time comes......No sit-ups, longer runs, and weighted pull ups please. Wishful thinking


----------



## Gunz (Mar 30, 2018)

The Army needs to adopt Three Day Motivation from the Marines. Nothing shuts up a trouble-maker faster than dragging heavy-ass ammo cans through foul stinking muddy ditches for three days.


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 30, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> The Army needs to adopt Three Day Motivation from the Marines. Nothing shuts up a trouble-maker faster than dragging heavy-ass ammo cans through foul stinking muddy ditches for three days.


It’s an issue of inconsistency. My first company in basic was pretty fucking awful- I got smoked worse there than I did anywhere else I’ve been in the Army, save for maybe my first month in Batt. We had a “bear ball”- 45 lb med ball- that fuck ups had to carry everywhere. I had a Long tab for a DS and as the SF guys can attest you have to really fuck up or be fucked up to do DS time. That guy was crazy but I’ll give him credit- he toughened a lot of us up and made a lot of weak minded types “refuse to train.”

My second stint in a different company after getting hurt was a relative cake walk after all that- it was by the book, no more than 25 reps for punishment (save for moving all our bunks downstairs) and generally more professional but less physically strenuous.

The experience of 11series guys on Sand Hill will fall somewhere on this spectrum. The other BCTs are not like the Infantry OSUT. It sounds like the Army is trying to find a happy medium between my two Infantry school (Benning School for Boys) experiences and apply it throughout the Army.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 30, 2018)

Why does the Army need to make basic longer? How about just enforcing high standards again? Does the new generation need more time than we did to meet the standards?


----------



## DC (Mar 30, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Why does the Army need to make basic longer? How about just enforcing high standards again? Does the new generation need more time than we did to meet the standards?


Cell phone and social media time. You know.... Heeeey my peeps....here I yam... saving the world....haten the hours and food...ohh kaaay everyone....kisskisshughug.
Raise the standards. Weed the choads and turds out. That’s all services.


----------



## AWP (Mar 30, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Why does the Army need to make basic longer? How about just enforcing high standards again? Does the new generation need more time than we did to meet the standards?



I went through "Relaxin' Jackson" in 93. If Basic today is somehow easier than it was then...wow. Adding an extra week? I can see that provided the time is used wisely, BUT that will throw off AIT schedules for much of the Army. 2nd and 3rd order effects.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 30, 2018)

As a poole I was 'required' to attend bi-weekly knowledge classes by my recruiter and complete a monthly PFT.  He also had a number of motivational physical activities throughout the year to help get us into shape. 

Is that just a Marine Corps thing or do the recruiters within the other services have at least some accountability in ensuring that their recruits show up to training at least somewhat squared away?


----------



## Topkick (Mar 30, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> As a poole I was 'required' to attend bi-weekly knowledge classes by my recruiter and complete a monthly PFT.  He also had a number of motivational physical activities throughout the year to help get us into shape.
> 
> Is that just a Marine Corps thing or do the recruiters within the other services have at least some accountability in ensuring that their recruits show up to training at least somewhat squared away?



I am all Army bro, but I honestly think the Marines invest more in their recruits. We are more worried about numbers.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 30, 2018)

Topkick said:


> I am all Army bro, but I honestly think the Marines invest more in their recruits. We are more worried about numbers.


The few, the proud.


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 30, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> As a poole I was 'required' to attend bi-weekly knowledge classes by my recruiter and complete a monthly PFT.  He also had a number of motivational physical activities throughout the year to help get us into shape.
> 
> Is that just a Marine Corps thing or do the recruiters within the other services have at least some accountability in ensuring that their recruits show up to training at least somewhat squared away?


I had to workout with my recruiter every week with the other DEP guys. I had 3 months- some people have way less time, especially with the “next day bonus” or whatever they call it where you ship in a couple weeks.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 30, 2018)

From what I see, it's not a high pressure environment. Army Recruiters "encourage" recruits to do PT with them, but it's recruiter PT. More like a social event.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 30, 2018)

Topkick said:


> I am all Army bro, but I honestly think the Marines invest more in their recruits. We are more worried about numbers.


It just seems that before anyone starts investing bucketloads of cash in turning out a more fit solder, maybe starting at the beginning and identifying the cause for the number of unfit recruits shipping in the first place?


----------



## DC (Mar 30, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> As a poole I was 'required' to attend bi-weekly knowledge classes by my recruiter and complete a monthly PFT.  He also had a number of motivational physical activities throughout the year to help get us into shape.
> 
> Is that just a Marine Corps thing or do the recruiters within the other services have at least some accountability in ensuring that their recruits show up to training at least somewhat squared away?


My daughters boyfriend heads to boot in August. You describe the exact program he is doing. Seems to be only a USMC deal.


----------



## CDG (Mar 31, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> As a poole I was 'required' to attend bi-weekly knowledge classes by my recruiter and complete a monthly PFT.  He also had a number of motivational physical activities throughout the year to help get us into shape.
> 
> Is that just a Marine Corps thing or do the recruiters within the other services have at least some accountability in ensuring that their recruits show up to training at least somewhat squared away?



When I was in Navy DEP, we had monthly meetings.  We would go over rank and recognition, general orders, the basics.  It was also the chance for you to speak up if you had gotten in any trouble, gotten injured, anything like that.  I PT'd with one of the recruiters a handful of times, but no one else ever showed up. If you wanted a SEAL/SWCC/EOD/Diver contract, they would take their time out to drive you into Anchorage (about 45 minutes each way) to Elmendorf AFB in order to get some pool PT in.

ETA:  There were also a couple times we got together as a group for sports.  We played volleyball or basketball at a local park.


----------

